# You're doing what?



## sossego (Jul 27, 2009)

Talking about home projects with computers.

Trying animation using blender and gimp, and yourself?


----------



## desnudopenguino (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm working on learning how to customize the kernel & world, and hopefully (this is my goal for the summer), get into either making custom livefs, or installable versions of FreeBSD that come packaged with, say a wm, or a web server package, or something.  I really don't have a major purpose for this other than to do it and get a little more experience with FreeBSD & maybe share the love with some non-BSD users.  I know that there's already stuff like PC-BSD & FreeNAS out there, but I like to reinvent the wheel & put a little spin on it.


----------



## joel@ (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking for a nice, minimalistic wordpress theme for my blog.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 29, 2009)

Learning LaTeX by reading The Not So Short Introduction to LaTeX2e.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jul 31, 2009)

Attempting to build the latest gambas, and with that, I plan on writing a custom POS for our little food business. I could always use KDevelop, but I come from a VB background and I really detest C++ anyways.


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 7, 2009)

Waiting for the KDE 4.3 Compile


----------



## mk (Aug 7, 2009)

morning browsing


----------



## aragon (Aug 7, 2009)

Wondering why VoIP applications on FreeBSD all seem very neglected.  Wanting to create an OpenSIPS and/or Kamailio port sometime soon - anyone feel free to beat me to it.

Contemplating how difficult it'd be to write a libalias_sip.


----------

